# Got my Greddy type S!!!



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Woooohooo just traded my turboxs RFL for a greddy type s- recirc'ing BOV.










one part down, too many to go


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

niiiiice


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Woooohooo just traded my turboxs RFL for a greddy type s- recirc'ing BOV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just be sure to adust it to open at 10 in of hg or its not going to work well, you might have to cut a coil outa the spring.

Mike


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

to open at 10? Que?!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

theres a really good thread that tells all about that spring-cutting i saw on the http://sr20froum.com
if you guys want i can find the link :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=39898

You remove the larger spring and adjust te BOV to open under 10hG or inches of vacuum. Follow the link, it's easy to do with a vacuum pump.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Why did you trade the RFL for the Type S? Just wondering.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

cause i needed something that will recirculate.. not somethign that vents into the atmosphere


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I see. I just wanted to know if it was the recirc reason or something else that was on your mine. If you ask me, I'd keep the RFL. The sound of the RFL bov is such a turn-on. I'd buy it for my car, even if it meant horrible drivability.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Harris said:


> I see. I just wanted to know if it was the recirc reason or something else that was on your mine. If you ask me, I'd keep the RFL. The sound of the RFL bov is such a turn-on. I'd buy it for my car, even if it meant horrible drivability.


And there you have it. Harris is a ricer :cheers:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Harris said:


> I see. I just wanted to know if it was the recirc reason or something else that was on your mine. If you ask me, I'd keep the RFL. The sound of the RFL bov is such a turn-on. I'd buy it for my car, even if it meant horrible drivability.


Lol... well, i dont want to shoot flames out of my exhaust, and run rich, and have some annnnnnnnnnnoying ass noise everytime i shift in boost.. i mean hell, you dont even hear the bov when your not boosting anyways.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

wes said:


> And there you have it. Harris is a ricer :cheers:



Correction: I'm a functional parts ricer. 





Chuck said:


> I mean hell, you dont even hear the bov when your not boosting anyways.


The RFL may not be the best thing out there, but it definitely does turn heads. And it isn't rice if does something functional, wes. Chuck, the ricer in you is compelling you to go back the mighty RFL!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

No, im saying i Dont want to hear the Bov noise.. Hell, i wish i didnt have to get a 3" exhaust. im hoping it doesnt drone.. :roll-eyes:.. I know how turbo cars tend to have better sounding exhausts. Wes whats your input on this


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

speaking of recirculating valves... My VW 1.8T uses DV (diverter valve) and MAF, so vwvortex forums are filled with kids asking questions about converting to BOVs for the PSHH sound... I was wondering is DV a VW proprietary technology or something? How come no one in Nissan community use those if they're specifically for recirculating air in MAF systems?

Thanks


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

By Nature said:


> speaking of recirculating valves... My VW 1.8T uses DV (diverter valve) and MAF, so vwvortex forums are filled with kids asking questions about converting to BOVs for the PSHH sound... I was wondering is DV a VW proprietary technology or something? How come no one in Nissan community use those if they're specifically for recirculating air in MAF systems?
> 
> Thanks


That's because there are better options like the DSM Gen 1 DV, which does an amazing job and can hold a lot of boost. IIRC, the 1.8T DVs deteriorate over time, unless VW revised them. That's why not many people use them.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Harris - gotcha, thanks.


----------

